
Ethereum 2.0 Planned for Launch on the 3rd of January 2020 - baazaar
https://www.trustnodes.com/2019/06/15/ethereum-2-0-planned-for-launch-on-the-3rd-of-january-2020
======
baazaar
Interesting: "Previously it was suggested that PoW block rewards would drop to
0.6 eth, with PoS validators getting 0.22 eth per block. Making it effectively
a halvening+. Whether that still remains the case, however, we haven’t seen
confirmed."

------
xrd
I'm a little confused by this. It refers to an exchange of eth1 for eth2. Does
this mean currency on the old PoW-based network will require conversion?

